# I keep falling off!!!!



## Wetdog (26 Oct 2016)

Hey guys how ya doin, I've asked a similar question to this before and got reasonable solutions and unfortunately they haven't worked, I continue to fall off .
I come to a stop and I hit the deck. No amount of planning, practise, training, relaxing, not worrying about it, makes any difference. One day there's gonna be a nasty accident, I had a close call a few weeks ago. Turning right at a T junction, I stopped and fell to the right. And a car just missed my head, it was close. If i unclip approaching the junction or right on it, it doesn't make a differance. This happens about a quarter of the time, another quarter is I get away with it and a half is now in blind terror .
So the question is guys what do I do?
Stick with it and hope all comes right or stop cycling?
It bothers me intensely now, I don't go out anywhere near as much as I want. Just been out and fell over again.
I'm not gonna stop, so I guess I'll have to find a solution, wether it been through a meet up with someone or a different approach it will have to be done.

Mick.


----------



## Crackle (26 Oct 2016)

In that case, put the flats back on or get a three wheeler.


----------



## Gert Lush (26 Oct 2016)

Go back to flats if it'll make you more comfortable.


----------



## guitarpete247 (26 Oct 2016)

I agree with the above. 
I'm lucky that I was used to toe clips and straps for years before considering going clipless. 
You could try these 
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/cyc...tyvrZVJ9knaal6-vMC0PEQHHhw3TVnOsMYaAuh78P8HAQ
(Christ that's a big link address) to keep your feet in the right position.


----------



## mythste (26 Oct 2016)

Like many aspirations, something things just don't work for some people.

Flats.


----------



## boydj (26 Oct 2016)

Unclip before the junction and slide forward on your seat with your weight on the pedals. As you come to a stop, move the foot that you stand on down towards the road and lean the bike over ever so slightly to that side. It should soon become natural.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Oct 2016)

Chris Boardman used to fall off all the time. You're in good company.


----------



## Markymark (26 Oct 2016)

Flats. Never had a clipless moment but still hated them. Went back to flats after a year of clipless and much prefer it.


----------



## Rooster1 (26 Oct 2016)

I've had a few sideways ventures also. You gotta unclip well in advance, even just as a precaution in some busier sections.
I can't imagine having clip in pedals in a city, it would be super annoying.


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Oct 2016)

I agree with the others have a short break and go flats..


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2016)

Clipless is just not for you. If it's causing you grief and worry and stopping you getting out on the bike then go back to flats. There's certainly no shame in doing that.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Oct 2016)

any of the above


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> any of the above




or all of them


----------



## steve50 (26 Oct 2016)

Tricycle............problem solved


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2016)

Stop using clipless as everyone else has said. get a good pair of rubberized flat pedals and forget about clipless. I don't use clipless and don't feel the need to either. I'm quite happy with ordinary pedals. admit they are not the things for you and move on to continue to enjoy cycling again .


----------



## 13 rider (26 Oct 2016)

Can't add anything which has not been said before . If @Supersuperleeds can do the miles he does on flats there can't be much wrong with them .


----------



## vickster (26 Oct 2016)

Do you generally suffer from dyspraxia or similar?
As above flats seem to be the answer, if there's no benefit to using clipless for you, then don't 

Also, perhaps don't cycle on the way back from the pub


----------



## Alan O (26 Oct 2016)

Wetdog said:


> Turning right at a T junction, I stopped and fell to the right. And a car just missed my head, it was close.


Yikes! *Stop* riding in traffic until you've learned how not to fall over!

Alan


----------



## Wetdog (26 Oct 2016)

Cheers guys, thank you very much 

Looks like it's flats for me then, what do you recommend as I don't have a clue?
The next question is footwear, what shoes do you reckon? I need waterproof ones as the whether don't put me off and I've spent a fortune and got all winter gear, and will be using it.

And no way will I be seen dead on a Tricycle


----------



## Kajjal (26 Oct 2016)

I use nukeproof electrons, light weight and grip well.


----------



## vickster (26 Oct 2016)

Get some sort of goretex walking shoe or boot?


----------



## vickster (26 Oct 2016)

Alan O said:


> Yikes! *Stop* riding in traffic until you've learned how not to fall over!
> 
> Alan


Indeed. As I driver I don't think I'd want you anywhere near me!


----------



## Wetdog (26 Oct 2016)

@Kajjal - what are nukeproof electrons bud?


----------



## Kajjal (26 Oct 2016)

Pedals 

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Nukeproof-Electron-Evo-Pedals_76752.htm?gclid=CIWs3deN-c8CFQeJ2wodBdcIvw#

I use them all year round on Road, and when drier off road.


----------



## MichaelW2 (26 Oct 2016)

Newbie riders, clipless pedals and city streets are a recipie for falling off. Like everyone else advises, replace clipless with plain flat pedals. You need to improve your low speed bike handling skills. Kids do it naturally with slow races, slaloms, picking up and putting down cans from on the bike.


----------



## Wetdog (26 Oct 2016)

Cheers dude


----------



## steve50 (26 Oct 2016)

Wetdog said:


> Cheers guys, thank you very much
> 
> Looks like it's flats for me then, what do you recommend as I don't have a clue?
> The next question is footwear, what shoes do you reckon?* I need waterproof ones as the whether don't put me off* and I've spent a fortune and got all winter gear, and will be using it.
> ...


Neoprene overshoes, they keep the cold out and keep your feet dry as long as you wear them under your waterproof leggings.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Oct 2016)

Wetdog said:


> Cheers guys, thank you very much
> 
> Looks like it's flats for me then, what do you recommend as I don't have a clue?
> ...



The studded style such as the nukeproofs just work. My feet don't slip off the platform regardless of my footwear or the weather. Other styles (grooved plastic or bear traps) can be slippy in the wet. I've still got the dents in my shins to prove it.


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Oct 2016)

Have you considered moving your legs and feet in such a way that you do not fall?


----------



## Wetdog (26 Oct 2016)

Which way pal?


----------



## MichaelW2 (26 Oct 2016)

On flat pedals you can use any footwear. Light hiking shoes or boots are good for foul weather. No need for over boots when your boots are waterproof.


----------



## freiston (27 Oct 2016)

Wetdog said:


> .
> I come to a stop and I hit the deck. No amount of planning, practise, training, relaxing, not worrying about it, makes any difference. ... *If i unclip approaching the junction or right on it, it doesn't make a differance*. This happens about a quarter of the time, another quarter is I get away with it and a half is now in blind terror .
> Mick.


This is what I don't understand - from what you say, this isn't an issue with unclipping but with staying upright.when stopping. If you unclip on the approach and you still fall over, there is something amiss and it isn't the pedals. I know you say that no amount of practice etc. makes any difference, but unless there is something else going on, I can't see any other way of tackling it.


----------



## alicat (27 Oct 2016)

Try riding where there is no traffic and lots of room eg a park. Embrace falling off. Gradually you will work out a way of rising from the saddle and leaning to the left that works for you.

Resolve to stay away from traffic for a couple of months until you have got it licked and it doesn't panic you any more. 

Good luck!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (27 Oct 2016)

Ditch the clips.
The advantages are minimal.
There.
I said it.


----------



## vickster (27 Oct 2016)

Get some cycle skills training if flat pedals don't solve the issue


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (27 Oct 2016)

Wetdog said:


> Cheers guys, thank you very much
> 
> Looks like it's flats for me then, what do you recommend as I don't have a clue?
> The next question is footwear, what shoes do you reckon? I need waterproof ones as the whether don't put me off and I've spent a fortune and got all winter gear, and will be using it.
> ...



I use Adidas Kumasi XCR Gore Tex hiking trainers.
Super grippy and keep plates 'a meat dry

Edit:No longer available,but the GTX range are one and the same


----------



## Sharky (27 Oct 2016)

Wetdog said:


> And no way will I be seen dead on a Tricycle



Have browse through some of the pics on here:-
http://tricycleassociation.org.uk/

Trike riders are well respected.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (27 Oct 2016)

Wetdog said:


> And no way will I be seen dead on a Tricycle


 Why is that ?
I know I would ,and there are some pretty pucker Tricycles out there.
Some real nice machines that I wouldn't mind having .


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (27 Oct 2016)

Sharky said:


> Have browse through some of the pics on here:-
> http://tricycleassociation.org.uk/
> 
> Trike riders are well respected.



Case in point in the link really


----------



## vickster (27 Oct 2016)

Id say being able to ride a trike is cooler than constantly falling off in traffic?


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Oct 2016)

Get some of these.

And some of these ( or similar )






The ( multi release ) cleats allow you to step off of the SPD mechanism by lifting your foot upwards, like you would if you were stepping off of a non SPD pedal. No twisting out required, and the comfort and stability of an SPD pedal, with the option of riding as a flat pedal if needs be.


----------



## Widge (27 Oct 2016)

I have been (mostly) riding a road bike for the last few years and embrace the ethos.....BUT.......I replaced the ghastly cheap 'get-you-home-from-the-shop' plastic pedals with strapless toe-clips within a week with some minimalist light-weight alloy 'flat' pedals and have never given it a moments thought since.
Deep inside I know I am going against all the Velominati rules....but they work fine..................................I can wear my own choice of trainers (!)-favouring fairly stiff soled weather-proof varieties-and I don't appear to fall off at junctions (much)!

There have been studies done about how great the advantages may be of riding with your feet permanently attached may be and the conclusions appear to be ' Not Much' UNLESS you are an out-and-out racer looking for supreme gain. Go figure?

There is little point in punishing yourself with never-ending off moments when you can just fit a pair of 'touring' flats and get on with it.

There...I've said it!

On the other hand....'REAL' cyclists go commando and clipless!

There...I've said it!!

Go With It (they are only pedals?) Flats are fine. If you still keep falling off then something else is occurring.

All Best

w


----------



## freiston (27 Oct 2016)

Widge said:


> I have been (mostly) riding a road bike for the last few years and embrace the ethos.....BUT.......I replaced the ghastly cheap 'get-you-home-from-the-shop' plastic pedals with strapless toe-clips within a week with some minimalist light-weight alloy 'flat' pedals and have never given it a moments thought since.
> Deep inside I know I am going against all the Velominati rules....but they work fine..................................I can wear my own choice of trainers (!)-favouring fairly stiff soled weather-proof varieties-and I don't appear to fall off at junctions (much)!
> 
> There have been studies done about how great the advantages may be of riding with your feet permanently attached may be and the conclusions appear to be ' Not Much' UNLESS you are an out-and-out racer looking for supreme gain. Go figure?
> ...



Did you really just say that!


----------



## Apollonius (27 Oct 2016)

I am very familiar with the Velominati rules, and cannot recall anything about cleats and pedals. Use what works for you.

By the way, you do realise that the Rules are ironic anyway.


----------



## SuperHans123 (27 Oct 2016)

https://www.cyclestore.co.uk/altura...9qGoEAaBhpzUTaEotE6BkxoCnTXw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
DMR V6 are a great set of composite plastic flat pedals and can be had for around £15.
I have a Reebok Gore Tex trainers to keep my feet dry and when it is really coming down I use Altura Attack overshoes which have a huge area at the bottom which doesn't snag on the studs of flat pedals.


----------



## Alan O (27 Oct 2016)

Wetdog said:


> And no way will I be seen dead on a Tricycle


I reckon learning to ride a tricycle is super-impressive. I had a go on one once, many years ago, and with my total lack of skill it was terrifying 

Cornering at more than 1 or 2mph without being able to lean - aarggh! I have great respect for anyone who can ride a trike at speed.

Alan


----------



## sutts (29 Oct 2016)

I pulled up at a junction, well it was more of a crossroads to turn right, I put my left foot down, there was a car opposite, also turning to his right. I thought he was letting me go, he obviously thought the same, he started to move, I started to move, he braked, I braked, and as I was leaning to the right I only had a split second to get my foot out of the right pedal, not a chance, so I hit the deck, in the middle of a main road, with a car inches from my head, as per original poster.

I stopped wearing the stupid things since that day, as I can't see how it can possibly be safe to be physically attached to a bike in such circumstances...but each to their own, I'm not knocking what others choose to do.


----------



## screenman (30 Oct 2016)

sutts said:


> I pulled up at a junction, well it was more of a crossroads to turn right, I put my left foot down, there was a car opposite, also turning to his right. I thought he was letting me go, he obviously thought the same, he started to move, I started to move, he braked, I braked, and as I was leaning to the right I only had a split second to get my foot out of the right pedal, not a chance, so I hit the deck, in the middle of a main road, with a car inches from my head, as per original poster.
> 
> I stopped wearing the stupid things since that day, as I can't see how it can possibly be safe to be physically attached to a bike in such circumstances...but each to their own, I'm not knocking what others choose to do.



I reckon I could get my foot on the floor in the same amount of time if clipped in or not, the pedals are not at fault.


----------



## sutts (30 Oct 2016)

screenman said:


> I reckon I could get my foot on the floor in the same amount of time if clipped in or not, the pedals are not at fault.



I'm pleased for you.


----------



## screenman (30 Oct 2016)

sutts said:


> I'm pleased for you.




No need to be, I am just pointing out that the pedals are not stupid, which is what you called them.


----------



## gavroche (30 Oct 2016)

I wear clipless and have no issue with it. Personally, I think the only advantage with clipless is when you have to stand on the pedals when going up hill or if you want a quick burst of power. You know your feet won't slip on the pedals.


----------



## PHL67 (30 Oct 2016)

I love my pedals and if I know I am going to be stopping I unclip prior to stopping. If it is a quick release just one twist and your out. I know how you feel when you fell off as I fell off going up a steep hill a few years ago as I stopped and then fell in the hedge. I had only been using them a couple of weeks. A bit like riding a bike. It takes a few tries and then you will be there.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> any of the above



Top picture is end of Princes Crescent, Bare, Morecambe


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Top picture is end of Princes Crescent, Bare, Morecambe


it is. I didn't even realise until after posting


----------



## dim (30 Oct 2016)

I fell once when I forgot to unclip .... I tried to get a KOM on Strava of a short segment, wind was in my favour and the road was clear (it's a short 0.3km sprint on a -1% downhill, from a roundabout to a roundabout, and I'm close to the top time

Peddled like crazy, (never got the KOM).... got to the roundabout, and there were several cars at the intersections as it was during the pm schoolrun and it was busy

Fell over when I stopped, was breathing heavy and I was knackered ....

I never got hurt, but it sort of happened in slowmo .... you realise that it's too late to unclip as you are falling, and all you are worried about is that you don't damage your bike....

women were rolling down their windows asking me (with a smile on their faces) if I was OK, and their schoolchildren were giggling ... I felt like a real Twat

Never fell again, and I now always remind myself to unclip loooong before I have to ... 

I'd like to get double sided Clipless pedals as I still sometimes fumble trying to find the correct side to clip into ..... I have no probs unclipping though .... and thats both on Look Keo pedals and Simano 105 pedals)


----------



## Missp (7 Nov 2016)

Gah, don't tell me this  just about to buy my first bike and the last thing I need are scrapes and bruises! Never worn proper cycling shoes before either so it should be fun to say the least!


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2016)

You don't have to wear cycling shoes. Wear whatever you find comfortable depending on where and when you are riding (feet do get cold and wet though). 

Falling off isn't inevitable but it does seem to come to most of us eventually

Ride defensively but assertively if on roads, ride considerately, cautiously and carefully if using shared paths etc (peds always have priority over cyclists wherever they are on the path), wear body armour if hooning on a mountain bike

Lights and reflectives on your clothing at night 

Cyclecraft by John Franklin is a really good book (there's another by him but not sure on title, check Amazon). You might also find bike skills training useful

Helmet wear is totally down to you, but I would wear gloves on the bike to protect your hands in case of a fall. They usually hit the ground first and gravel rash on palms really hurts!

Enjoy your cycling


----------



## SuperHans123 (7 Nov 2016)

dim said:


> I fell once when I forgot to unclip .... I tried to get a KOM on Strava of a short segment, wind was in my favour and the road was clear (it's a short 0.3km sprint on a -1% downhill, from a roundabout to a roundabout, and I'm close to the top time
> 
> Peddled like crazy, (never got the KOM).... got to the roundabout, and there were several cars at the intersections as it was during the pm schoolrun and it was busy
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Nov 2016)

Are you using MTB type pedals or SPD-SL type?

I use MTB in traffic because they're so much easier to clip in and out of.

I've only had one clipless moment, I fell through a wooden fence destroying it, in front of a bus load of OAPs.


----------

